# blazen grill compared to Rec Tec grill



## animal54 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello everyone: I would like to know if anybody is using the Blaze-n-grill or Rec Tec grills. If so, share your thoughts on which one does a better job. Thanks!!!


----------



## bear55 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a Rec Tec and would not take anything for it or change to another smoker.  The best thing about the Rec Tec is it holds your set temp exactly in all types of weather.  That said, I live in south Mississippi and do not have to deal with freezing/snowy weather.  I believe it would do a great job even in extreme weather.


----------



## animal54 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Bear..........I did talk to the Rec Tec guys this morning.....great guys


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't have a Rec-Tec  read some good reviews though

Gary


----------



## smokeledge (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi animal 54,
 Just ordered my Blazin Grill Works Gridiron last week. After 4 months of info overload I pulled the trigger. Silver vein, comp wheel kit, lid insulator. Cannot come soon enough! Blazing had the awesome controller, pull out fire pot, 30# hopper, roller grates, front shelve, second tier shelf..., etc. I'm in NW Indiana and it gets cold. The Blazin is double walled almost everywhere. Looked at rec tec , liked the look and features. Great deal for the money. The biggest problem with Blazin is they need to update Web site, plus alot of the  reviews are with the old controller. Hard to research it.


----------



## animal54 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello Smokeledge.........well, I pulled the trigger myself going with the rec tec..........I have used it 3 times. Once with wings, the other 2 with ribs.........THEY ALL CAME OUT PERFECT!!!!!! I too had compare overload but, I am sure I made the right choice. The day I put the wings on, 7 degrees outside temp, the temp on the smoker only moved 2 degrees down. The wings came out perfect. Best I have ever smoked. I am doing a 14 lb brisket pack Friday night....yes, Friday night. I am going to put it on at 9Pm, set the temp at 230 and let it roll.  I am also sure you made the right choice with Blaz-N and believe it ot not, I have been to the manufacturing and shipping location many times....I live in Nebraska.....I will be posting a review tonight on REC TEC site ....check it out and watch for my pictures this weekend!!!

Happy Smoking!! keep me posted.......


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

We'll be watching   Love Brisket

Gary


----------

